# Gern y gerne



## helencole

Buenas tardes! para todos

Estoy estudiando Alemán y me gustaria saber cual es la diferencia entre GERN Y GERNE

He notado que algunas veces se usa en el medio de la oración y otras veces al final?

Mucho le agradecería si me pueden aclarar esta duda.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

helencole said:


> Buenas tardes! para todos
> 
> Estoy estudiando Alemán y me gustaria saber *cual es la diferencia entre GERN Y GERNE
> *
> He notado que algunas veces se usa en el medio de la oración y otras veces al final?
> 
> Mucho le agradecería si me pueden aclarar esta duda.
> 
> Saludos



Hola:

Ninguna. No te peocupes. 

___________
Saludos


PD: Por si acaso, tampoco entre _*allein*_ y _*alleine*_.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

No hay ninguna diferencia entre ellos. Puedes usarlos como quieras. Sin embargo, para mí, "gerne" suena un poco más coloquial. No escribiría eso en un texto...aunque probablemente no sería falso.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

*Gerne Frau! Mein Körper - meine Gesundheit*

Von Gabi Hoffbauer

*Gern Frau* no me sonaría para nada, pero *Gerne Frau*, sí.

__________
Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> Sin embargo, para mí, "gerne" suena un poco más coloquial.


A mi me pasa lo contrario (en terminos generales). Creo que es cuestion de regiones. Tambien depende un poco del contexto concreto: en que posicion la  palabra va dentro de la frase, y si la palabra que le sigue comienza con  una vocal o una consonante.
En todo caso, las dos son perfectamente aceptables, tambien en el lenguaje escrito.
(no tengo tildes en este teclado)


----------



## helencole

Buenas noches! 

Muchas gracias a todas las personas del Foro que me escribieron y me aclararon la duda y por los ejemplos también.

Saludos

Clara


----------



## Istriano

Me parece que _gern _se usa cada vez menos y _gerne _cada vez más:

http://books.google.com/ngrams/grap...start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=8&smoothing=3


----------



## nievedemango

Entre _gern_ y _gerne_ no hay ninguna diferencia. Puedes utilizar los dos, como quieras.


----------

